# Slide-out Support Storage



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

21RS. Where do y'all store the supports for the slide out?

Gary S.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here's a recent thread with some different solutions.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

LateralG said:


> 21RS. Where do y'all store the supports for the slide out?
> 
> Gary S.
> [snapback]80769[/snapback]​


Through the midget door and under the bottom bunk.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a pic what I did.










I use the quick release locking pins as well to split the support so they would easily slide in.

Thor


----------



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

I did the same thing more or less. I just attached a PVC tube to my bumper. They come in different legnths at RV stores. The ends close and it screws right to your trailer.



Thor said:


> Here is a pic what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

My story is here.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BLUB said:


> I keep mine in the bumper but you do have to take them apart, I use a quick release pin to assemble and disassemble them. Works well.
> [snapback]81256[/snapback]​


Where do you keep the sewer hoses? Inside the bumper is where I store them.

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I also keep my in the rear bumper. The sewer hoses go in a tube mounted on top of the bumper.

Gary


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

LateralG said:


> 21RS. Where do y'all store the supports for the slide out?
> 
> Gary S.
> [snapback]80769[/snapback]​


I keep mine in my 27RSDS storage area in the front, on one side, and store my equalizer and sway bars on the other side. 
Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I also keep my in the rear bumper. The sewer hoses go in a tube mounted on top of the bumper.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]81346[/snapback]​


Didn't we learn this technique when we were about 10 months old...round object/round hold...square object/square hole.

So...WHY have I been storing my sewer hose in the bumper all this time?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's my story. For more details search the mod. gallery under KJDJ.
Support storage


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I liked Mike's idea so much, I stole it (Thanks again Mike







) and did something very similar. You can see my pics in the members gallery. Works great and gets them out of the front storage, which saved me a lot of agrivation.

Paul


----------

